# Doll Beds



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

My daughter is a collector of American Girl Dolls, which I must is almost as expensive a hobby as wood working is!

Anyway, a lot of the accessories/furniture made for them is expensive and some of the reviews indicate cheaply made. The two you see are partially dry fitted. I have not done final glue up yet as my daughter got a third doll so I am now working on the third bed. The idea is that they can either be bunked or separate.

This is my first attempt at doing anything small scale like this, and surprisingly has used just about every power tool I own. I have found that this a really a good way to start to sharpen my own skills as it takes a lot more time and patience to get it right. (I.E. a small mistake at small scale is really a big mistake)


----------



## Robert Potter (Nov 30, 2006)

Hello Mike
After making big things such as tables, end tables, cabinets and such, I have found out as you have that the small things are much harder to make and any flaw is harder to cover. up. Great job your daughter should be very happy.

Bob


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I too would think smaller would be harder. great job just think you could start a whole oak bedroom set with 1/4" sheet goods


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Very cute, here's one more you may want to make 

Miniature Doll Cradle Plans-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

========



NiceG316 said:


> My daughter is a collector of American Girl Dolls, which I must is almost as expensive a hobby as wood working is!
> 
> Anyway, a lot of the accessories/furniture made for them is expensive and some of the reviews indicate cheaply made. The two you see are partially dry fitted. I have not done final glue up yet as my daughter got a third doll so I am now working on the third bed. The idea is that they can either be bunked or separate.
> 
> This is my first attempt at doing anything small scale like this, and surprisingly has used just about every power tool I own. I have found that this a really a good way to start to sharpen my own skills as it takes a lot more time and patience to get it right. (I.E. a small mistake at small scale is really a big mistake)


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Mike

A great job, and nicely made.

I did a set for my youngest daughter 29 years ago, and they are still around. I find it is something that I am sure my daughter will pass on in time.

I built a little ladder for her to rest on it. It has been lost and found again,,, several times. 

Very nice work.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Hello all. My daughter has been bugging me to finish her doll beds, especially since I have been working on the planer stand. I finished cutting the last few pieces for the third bed, and did the final assembly for all three beds. 

For those who like to see who projects are put together, The third picture is of rejected/spare parts. The spindles between each bed were bought from Woodcraft. They are not glued in, but have a tight friction fit. This will allow my daughter to take it apart and back together as she likes.

Will do the final sanding tomorrow, and will but some finish on it.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Niceg316,

Very cool, they remind me of the "This End Up" bunk beds we bought the kids when they were littles. 19 yrs ago and the youngest is still using the upper bunk.

I built this crib as a Christmas present for my youngest, she played with it for a few yrs but out grew it far sooner than we anticipated. Wifey is holding on to it waiting for either of the 2 girls to find a need for it.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

*Final Pic*

Hey All,
The beds are stained and polyed. My daughter cleaned the cubby in her room, and has situated it to her liking.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, which Centerville are you? (Trust the Buckeye state to have two)

Nice job on the beds. It is really difficult to proportion toy furniture, especially when you do not know what it will be used with. Small scale projects require all the skills used on full sized projects and a lot more attention to detail. Here is something to consider for your daughter since Xmas is not far away. Once you view the design you can craft it yourself or purchase the plans.
Doll Stroller & Swing (Plan No. 784) - Children's Plans, Projects and Patterns


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Mike,
Thank you for the kind words on the beds.

As for which Centerville, I live south of Dayton. I know there are other communities named 'Centerville' in Ohio, but I believe we are the only one incorporated as a city.


----------



## takakaw (Oct 24, 2010)

nice idea! thanks!


----------

